
San Francisco Is a Microcosm of America's Future - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/san-francisco-is-a-microcosm-of-americas-future/
======
blacksqr
If only we had some sort of political system where we could tally up choices
for leaders, where everyone, rich or poor, made an equal contribution to that
tally, and the candidates who won the majority of contributions in the tally
would set policy and pass laws.

It seems obvious that under such a system, since there are so many more poor
than rich, leaders would be selected who would pursue policies to help
alleviate the burdens of the poor and construct a more just and compassionate
society.

~~~
danielrm26
If only.

The reality seems to be far more complicated. Which you know of course.

So frustrating.

